

New Android trojan records phone calls, shares with remote server - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/08/new-android-trojan-records-all-phone-calls.ars

======
Que
Wow, I've seen some sensationalistic articles before but this one is pretty
sweet.

Let me see if I can recap on the main points.

1) There supposedly is software that doesn't appear to exist anywhere outside
of a research lab.

2) This software as written doesn't actually do what it is reported
nefariously to do because it is bugged.

3) It clearly declares the capabilities it intends to use to the user via a
standard install screen which can be declined.

In summation, there may or may not be a program somewhere that isn't currently
functional and of which the true intent is unknown.

If the above is accurate then I might have reports of thousands of trojans
across various operating systems, or maybe I don't, who knows!

~~~
Shenglong
_Applaud_

You've successfully made me laugh-out-loud. I was thinking the same thing, but
probably could not have made it sound as humorous.

------
Pewpewarrows
In other news, if you click INSTALL on an application that tells you it's
touching ALL of your phone calls, it might do stuff you don't want with those
phone calls.

/headdesk

~~~
chocopuff
...and believe it or not out of 100 Million Android users 1 Million will do
exactly that.

------
timerickson
Recording phone calls is useful to suspicious girlfriends, and about nothing
else. I doubt any identity thief would listen to your phone calls in hopes
that you mention a credit card number or something of value.

~~~
nitrogen
Recording phone calls using a trojan app would be useful to anyone who wants
to gather information without having to get a legal wiretap: private
investigators, unscrupulous reporters, intelligence agencies, organized crime
syndicates, etc.

------
tocomment
Does this imply there's an android app that can record your phone calls? I'd
love to get that for calling utilities.

~~~
andrewpi
My thoughts exactly. I wasn't aware of any apps for Android that allow you to
record phone calls. Does the Android API even allow apps to do this?

------
shipit
This is an app (application) and not the classic definition of Trojan Horse
virus: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_horse_(computing)>

